# Norton Waterstones Package



## Sawdust4Blood

I got hooked on waterstones a few years back when I was stationed in Japan (they're cheaper and more common there). Combined with the Veritas MkII honing guide brought me to a level of sharpness on my chisels and plane blades that I never knew possible before.


----------



## reggiek

I have a set of excellent Japanese waterstones that I use on my knives. I use diamond stones on pretty much everything else as the newer harder steels require a lot more work on a water stone then a diamond stone (Diamonds are more expensive, can be washed off with water or what have you. Water stones are a bit more picky…and you need to make sure to flatten/level them if you are not careful and create ridges or dips… the water stone does make a much cleaner edge but with a lot more work). Thanks for the review and I will certainly look into Norton when I need to replace any of my water stones.


----------



## GregD

I recently got a set of 4 single-grit Norton stones, flattening stone, and the same Veritas honing guide. I imagine these dual-grit stones work just as well. I was a bit intimidated by the sharpening process before I tried it, but it did not take much practice with this setup before getting great results with only a little time and attention. What I like is that it takes only a little bit of time on each grit, 20 strokes or less, to end up with a sharp edge after the 8000 grit stone, and with the 220 grit stone that is true even if the initial filing or grinding isn't so great. I flatten each stone after using it for 1 edge, and that only takes about 30 seconds. During my first session I was careless and let the skin of my fat finger tips spill off the steel onto the stone and ended up honing through my skin on two of my fingers - they were very sensitive for a good week or so. I won't do that again.


----------



## michaelray

reggiek - I looked at diamond stones but as you said they are expensive.

GregD - Ouch! That makes my fingers hurt just thinking about it.


----------



## Marc5

I have been using these stones for 2 or 3 years and the only complaint I have is the mess resulting from soaking the stones in water (except the 8000 grit). Getting past this I am very satisfied with the results achieved. Several of my tools are A2 tool steel and as long as the blades are hollow ground I end up with a razor edge in a minute or two.

I thought about upgrading to glass stones to get away from the mess but I do not believe the end result justifies the cost.


----------



## b2rtch

I used these stones. 
I liked them but I have switched to sand paper on my granite table saw top.
I find it easier, faster, cheaper and not so messy.
I also believe that you can obtain a better polishing with sand paper as you can easily purchase extremely fine grit ( 0.23 micron) for a fraction of the price of a waters stone and to do not have to constantly flatten it.


----------

